# outside water bowl problem



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

I was wondering what everyone is using for a outdoor water bowl. I have 2 dogs who are indoor dogs but are outside some. We live in Oklahoma so they need water if even outside for 10min. The problem is Aspen keeps breaking those water container bowls-the ones that hold 5 gallons or so of water and it leaks out into the main bowl area. She knocks the water holder off and then plays with it and is breaking it somehow. I have bought 4 of those things in 2 months and they are about $35 each. I hate to just use a aluminum bowl as they just dont hold much water and at night she can be outside for a couple of hours playing. Any ideas of something that can hold enough water for 2 dogs??


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

What about some type of metal pail? You might be able to find something at a feed store if there is one close to you


----------



## krazy_kilum (Sep 20, 2001)

I have six dogs (3 gsd, 1 briard, 1 dachshsund and 1 whippet) and use four 9 quart stainless steel buckets for outside. The buckets are kept on patio in the shade. Generally, it has been my experience that the young dogs knock over the buckets. To help prevent this I just use the end of a leash and clip the bucket so it becomes more difficult to knock over. I also keep alot of toys in the yard for them to play with. You might also want to consider a plastic childrens pool.

Good luck!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

We bought a horse bucket of sorts (we too went through 2-3 of those top heavy water containers in a month before buying the bucket). I think the bucket is like 5-7 gallons, I forget. They never knocked it over.


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

Metal Water trough....or 1/2 a plastic 55 gal drum.... I use those for the horses....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would make sure the water is fresh, and not growing algae on the container. If you have a large one, it doesn't take long for it to start getting skanky. We have one by the hose reel that is freshened, filled constantly. I scrub it out often.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

The Hooligans have three two-gallon aluminum bowls. They get fresh water when they go outside or if they've been out a while. I'm adding a fourth bowl because Little Miss Priss likes to play splish/splash in them. I've never been able to resolve the algae problem except to scrub them out every day or two (I keep a stainless steel Chore Boy scrubber out by the hose).


----------



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone- I am going to try those aluminum bowls and i agree about the algea it is a pain to mess with!!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

If you look at some of the working dog suppliers, like Elite K-9, Ray Allen, and even Gun Dog Supply, many of them sell very nice stainless steel buckets that make great outdoor water buckets, are very durable, and tend to keep relatively clean.

I have one of those buckets and clean it about every three days using a scrubby brush and a little bit of dish detergent. I use a double-ended bolt snap to clip ot to the space between my dog crates in my kennel area downstairs, which keeps it from being knocked over. 

I use the same type of bucket when we travel, and clip it right to the folding metal crate with the bolt snap. I've never had an issue with my two knocking these buckets over or splashing water when they were secured with the snap, and they're very easy to clean.


----------

